# Fuente de alimentacion regulable 0-18v 1amp+diagrama+pbc+sesiones



## El_Mago_ (Feb 2, 2011)

*Fuente de alimentacion de 12v 1amp*
Encontre este cto. que tenia en el baul de mi pc es simple pero poderoso y funciona muy bien jajaja muy pero muy economico asi que disfrutenlo en el rar. adjunto pbc,diagrama,esquematico y sesiones hechas en proteus y ares. espero les pueda ayudar.

*El cto esta diseñado para entregar 15v pero ami me arroja los 18v, espero a ustedes tamb.*

Aqui estan unas imagenes que le tome antes de montarlo al gabinete:











​


----------



## yager (Feb 2, 2011)

gracias por el aporte, a proposito no necesita un disipador el CI. creo q es un lm317


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 2, 2011)

Hola.

Imagino que tienes un disipador de calor al regulador, porque sino, el regulador va a hervir (calentar mucho).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## El_Mago_ (Feb 2, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Imagino que tienes un disipador de calor al regulador, porque sino, el regulador va a hervir (calentar mucho).
> 
> ...



De hecho es un lm317t que soporta 1.5 amp y pues yo mismo lo uso muy seguido(casi diario) y no se calienta, digamos se pone un poco tibio pero igual si quieren agregar un disipador pues no esta de mas.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 2, 2011)

Hola.

El LM317 soporta sin disipador menos de 1 vatio o watt.
Mira la hoja de datos para más información.

Para saber cuanto calor emana le LM317, pon el voltaje de salida en 3V y una carga que demande 1.5A ( RL = 2 ohmios).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## El_Mago_ (Feb 4, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> El LM317 soporta sin disipador menos de 1 vatio o watt.
> Mira la hoja de datos para más información.
> ...



Lo voi hacer a ver q tal¡¡ Pero cheque la hoja tec y dice q soporta  de 1.2 -37 volt a 1.5 amp es un LM317T


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Feb 4, 2011)

Muy buen aporte!!!
gracias ZiklonRecords!!!

PD: elaficionado se refiere a la potencia que emana el regulador.

saludos!!!


----------



## El_Mago_ (Feb 4, 2011)

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> Muy buen aporte!!!
> gracias ZiklonRecords!!!
> 
> PD: elaficionado se refiere a la potencia que emana el regulador.
> ...



oo  entiendo, si serian unos 15 watts si es algo caliente, pero pues yo creo que no se me ha calentado proque no he usado los 15v a 1.5A si disculpen mi error, si creo q hay que colocar un disipador por las dudas, pero con uno normalito basta de esos superficiales¡¡


----------



## icss (Feb 20, 2011)

Hola: Tengo montado un circuito muy parecido pero con un Lm317K por lo visto dicen que aguanta hasta 3 Amperios. En la entrada 24V. c.c. y  un condensador 10µ. Entre Adj y out del integrado una resistencia de 120y luego un potenciometro de 2k2Ω entre ADJ y masa. A la salida un condensador de 1µ Faradio. El problema que tengo es que cuando le pongo carga la tension de salida cae a cero( La carga es un coche de escalextric). ¿A alguien le ha ocurrido algo parecido o sabe cual puede ser el problema o solucion?. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 20, 2011)

icss dijo:


> Hola: Tengo montado un circuito muy parecido pero con un Lm317K por lo visto dicen que aguanta hasta 3 Amperios. En la entrada 24V. c.c. y  un condensador 10µ. Entre Adj y out del integrado una resistencia de 120y luego un potenciometro de 2k2Ω entre ADJ y masa. A la salida un condensador de 1µ Faradio. El problema que tengo es que cuando le pongo carga la tension de salida cae a cero( La carga es un coche de escalextric). ¿A alguien le ha ocurrido algo parecido o sabe cual puede ser el problema o solucion?. Muchas gracias.



Esos coches pueden llegar a consumir 8A.

¿ Que tensión tienes "Antes" del regulador (Sin Carga y Con Carga) ?


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 20, 2011)

Hola.

El LM317K soporta 1.5A, mira la hoja de datos y mira el orden de los terminales o patas del LM317. Verifica si tu circuito está bien armado (los terminales o patas están bien conectados).

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: El LM350 soporta 3A.


----------

